# Status of NFSv4 referrals



## craigyk (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if FreeBSD will be able to follow NFSv4 referrals soon?  I was excited to learn of this feature recently only to find my FreeBSD machines won't follow the referrals.

Thanks.


----------



## khuman (Jun 3, 2016)

Does anybody know about progress?

Thanks.


----------

